# Brown Alge Bloosm



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

One of my tank's suddently started growing brown alge like crazy! In the fake plants on the entire tank bottom, and even on the glass. What causes the brown alge and what can I do to get rid of this? Also is this a sign of to much light maybe?


----------



## JoeDizzleMPLS (Nov 5, 2007)

It's just diatoms caused by silicates in the water, pretty common in newer tank setups. You can clean it off manually by wiping it off with a rag or paper towel for now and it should run it's course and stop coming back after a while.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

This tank has been running for a little over three years. Never had a brown alge issue. I cleaned it up after
My post. Do long as it's nothing bad then that's good. Thanks for your info joe

This tank has been running for a little over three years. Never had a brown alge issue. I cleaned it up after
My post. Do long as it's nothing bad then that's good. Thanks for your info joe


----------



## Kpd11 (May 30, 2011)

im a newbie here but i had the same thing happen to my tank, i bought a pleco he cleaned the tank in one day and has kept it clean since. plus my piranhas have yet to harm him, ofcourse they could at any time, and he even has chased them off his food like veggie rounds.


----------



## MFNRyan (Mar 27, 2011)

I hate pleco's, they cause more waste then they clean up! lol an I had one with my pygo shoal but I got rid of him cause he was so messy. Will never get another lol


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

Kpd11 said:


> im a newbie here but i had the same thing happen to my tank, i bought a pleco he cleaned the tank in one day and has kept it clean since. plus my piranhas have yet to harm him, ofcourse they could at any time, and he even has chased them off his food like veggie rounds.


This pleco was also chasing off piranhas...


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

Haha that pleco hes like "totally my fillet" lol hes a boss!

Those p's look in rough shape though.


----------



## CyberGenetics (Mar 29, 2009)

Check your water parameters just incase aswell, you may have excesive nitRAt wich provides a nitrogen source that can lead to algal blooms.


----------



## Red Sox Fanatic (Jun 13, 2011)

VinceC_69 said:


> Check your water parameters just incase aswell, you may have excesive nitRAt wich provides a nitrogen source that can lead to algal blooms.


My nitrate level is at 5ppm so this is why i have brown algae??


----------

